# Expect more worrisome variants after omicron, scientists say



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

“The faster omicron spreads, the more opportunities there are for mutation, potentially leading to more variants,” 
ARTICLE: Expect more worrisome variants after omicron, scientists say | AP News


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1086763335469969


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

the only way to stop the spread of the virus is to have shots. Until the world realizes that we have to worry about the variants I think we are in for a long haul. To many idiots in this world will not get the shot. I really believe I had the virus symptoms but with all 3 shots I was safe from it. these people not getting vaccinated are spreading between themselves. As long as the vaccinated ones are protected then let the unvaccinated ones die. I don't care if they are buried or not. Burn their bodies.They chose to not get the shots. the only ones I feel sorry for is the ones with severe health issues and worry about getting the shot. 

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> the only way to stop the spread of the virus is to have shots. Until the world realizes that we have to worry about the variants I think we are in for a long haul. To many idiots in this world will not get the shot. I really believe I had the virus symptoms but with all 3 shots I was safe from it. these people not getting vaccinated are spreading between themselves. As long as the vaccinated ones are protected then let the unvaccinated ones die. I don't care if they are buried or not. Burn their bodies.They chose to not get the shots. the only ones I feel sorry for is the ones with severe health issues and worry about getting the shot.
> 
> Art


There's a TikTok video out of Taiwan from a news agency TikTok video I don't know how reliable this is but worth watching so you might have to create an account to watch.

Don't forget that the news and social media is very regulated now.

Today's news: 

JERUSALEM - A fourth shot of COVID-19 vaccine boosts antibodies to even higher levels than the third jab but it is not enough to prevent Omicron infections, according to a preliminary study in Israel. Gma link


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

We are definitely in for the long haul. C19 will always be with us, possibly forever. It will become routine to get an annual shot. However as more and more of the world population get the shots it will subside and kind of sleep in the background. Waking up now and then causing a surge. We will always have to be careful. 

The big problem now is the huge vaccine discrepancy between developed countries and the rest of the world. Here in the UK I have had my 3rd shot but many millions and millions in places like Africa and S. America have yet to even see their first needle. This needs to be fixed ASAP because it is in massive unvaxxed populations that these variants appear.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

KatanaDV20
I agree with you. I think the world needs to put their foot down and not allow travel from countries that are not vaccinated. The world is to lenient and it is all about money. I have all 3 of my shots and I believe we will have to get a booster shot every year from now on to be safe.

art


----------



## Yosy Sam (Dec 27, 2021)

It's an uphill battle when you have idiots who play politics with it for their own self interests. Case in point, Governor De Santis of Florida, He has a policy that masking should not be mandatory and even went as far as to issue threats that forcing a mandate on persons could be subject to fines. Fortunately some semblance of sanity prevailed in the sunshine state. School boards across the state issued their own mandates to require pupils to be masked while in class so De Santis received the one finger salute as a result.

Here's another instance of crass ignorance. GOP Rep. Wayne Davidson of Ohio recently stood up and with these golden words of wisdom claimed that Covid rules were comparable to the laws that were passed in Nazi Germany ! That very same day or thereabouts President Biden sent the military to Ohio to help cope with the desperate situation in that State. Omicron was soaring out of sight, hospitals full to bursting and medical staff at their wits end.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

art1946 said:


> the only way to stop the spread of the virus is to have shots. Until the world realizes that we have to worry about the variants I think we are in for a long haul. To many idiots in this world will not get the shot. I really believe I had the virus symptoms but with all 3 shots I was safe from it. these people not getting vaccinated are spreading between themselves. As long as the vaccinated ones are protected then let the unvaccinated ones die. I don't care if they are buried or not. Burn their bodies.They chose to not get the shots. the only ones I feel sorry for is the ones with severe health issues and worry about getting the shot.
> 
> Art


Soooo ,, You had the Jab and became ill !!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Scott E said:


> (to art) Soooo ,, You had the Jab and became ill !!


 Many vaccinated get ill be the new version, but less ill. As many as100 000 only in small Sweden since Friday.
E g my sister got it, but manage herself at home, although is weak.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Scott E said:


> Soooo ,, You had the Jab and became ill !!


The jab will not prevent you getting the virus. However if you are jabbed and get infected your chances of falling seriously ill (ICU with tubes everywhere) or death are much much reduced.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

KatanaDV20

The shot is not full proof but it will hopefully stop the person from getting severely ill and admitted to the hospital on a ventilator. I believe I got the virus from the symptoms I had in me. I also had all 3 Pfizer shots so I think the symptoms were very mild with me, just like having a cold. I sneezed, coughed and had a runny nose for about a week or so. Those are the known symptoms of the virus. I never felt bad during that time.

art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

art1946 said:


> KatanaDV20
> 
> The shot is not full proof but it will hopefully stop the person from getting severely ill and admitted to the hospital on a ventilator. I believe I got the virus from the symptoms I had in me. I also had all 3 Pfizer shots so I think the symptoms were very mild with me, just like having a cold. I sneezed, coughed and had a runny nose for about a week or so. Those are the known symptoms of the virus. I never felt bad during that time.
> 
> art


Yes for sure, its not a silver bullet but as you said will greatly reduce the chance of an ICU admission or death. Which shots did you get?

I caught the rona from a friend back in April 2020 before any vaccines came out. Lasted 10 days, lost taste and smell along with 101 degree night fevers. Was very unpleasant. However I didn't have any breathing problems. Paracetamol was a life saver getting the temps down. It was a bit unnerving back then because no vaccine was out at that time so it was a relief to recover completely. 

Now I have 3 jabs (2 X AZ, 1 X Moderna) and will forever be grateful to the scientists , labtechs & vaccine factories around the world.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

katanaDV20

I got all three Pfizer shots. the 3rd one was a booster shot. I believe the experts did a great job in such little of time. this hit us in the ass so quick that the world was shocked. I am sure we will have to get a booster shot every year just to be safe just like i do with the flu shot. the only difference is the covid virus is much more serious. The flu kills 12,000 to 52,000 in the USA alone but nothing is said about it. It might be higher then that because so many flu cases are not reported. Most that die from the flu have underlying health conditions.

Art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

art1946 said:


> katanaDV20
> 
> .....this hit us in the ass so quick that the world was shocked.
> 
> Art


My great fear is - whats next? What else is out there? Cant imagine something more powerful. We need to be vigilant. The issue is China refusing to coporate with the W.H.O who want to investigate more in Wuhan. They simply dont care. They even tried to silence the hero doctor in Wuhan who noticed a strange new illness. He was an absolute hero who tried to warn the world, the virus came for him and took him before his time.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

This could be the beginning of a world wide virus infection. The climate change is getting warmer for the viruses to live and multiply. How long are the viruses going to keep mutating?

the spanish flu of 1918 lasted for over 10 years to some extent. It was deadly back then. What if this virus last that long. How long can't the world economy keep this up? The world is use to traveling more then back in 1918.

I still say the only way to get rid of the pandemic is with the shots. To many people won't get the shot even when they are healthy.

art


----------

